# Coming from a delivery person and occasionally order delivery, I do have to agree with this. What do you think?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/UberEATS/comments/ti167l

I mean things are getting expensive.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UberEATS/comments/ti167l
> 
> I mean things are getting expensive.


Maybe she shouldnt order food and get delivery 
If she cant afford to pay the driver a tip...


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Maybe she shouldnt order food and get delivery
> If she cant afford to pay the driver a tip...


thats true as well. how has delivery been for you lately?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> thats true as well. how has delivery been for you lately?


I dont order food for delivery or make them
What I deliver uses it's own legs LOL


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So that’s what she should do. I’m too cheap to pay all those fees. So I don’t use neither DD nor UE. Moreover, if a place has a “service fee” on their own website ordering, I’ll not use that, either (and likely will choose another restaurant). If you want me to waste your time on a phone call - who am I to argue?

And I pick up my own food.

Delivery is not a basic human right, you know. No one owes you free delivery why you lay there on the couch. Get your ass in gear and pick it up.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Chrisskates808 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UberEATS/comments/ti167l
> 
> I mean things are getting expensive.


Yes they are. But if she can't afford the fees + tips then she can't afford delivery. She can't even afford to eat out. A dozen eggs is still less than delivery fees alone. Poor people need to acknowledge that they are poor, stop being so lazy and cook their own food. Rich people need to order more food deliveries and tip like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## chameleon168 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ms Mercenary said it best: Delivery is not a basic human right, you know. No one owes you free delivery why you lay there on the couch. Get your ass in gear and pick it up.

I think (and often say) this all the time. Oh, you "can't afford" to tip? Don't blame the service fees. Delivery is a LUXURY, not a right, and should be paid for as such. If you're "too poor" to tip then you're also "too poor" to order food and should be making yourself a PB&J. 

People kill me with their BS and excuses, they really do. 🙄


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

On the rare occasions that I have food delivered, it’s because I’m drunk and hungry and driving is not an option. I always tip my fellow drivers well. The next day I’m disgusted with myself for paying 35$ for chicken wings I hardly remember eating.

It amazes me that people who are poorer than me use these delivery services multiple times a week. I only accept profitable orders but still most of them go to working class or lower class neighborhoods.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's this simple tip or pick it up. Dont blame your problems or app fees. Thier is a reason on app that says $,tip... to pay for a service


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UberEATS/comments/ti167l
> 
> I mean things are getting expensive.


I have a solution for them. Pick up your own damn food!


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm like everyone else here, don't order food if you can't afford to tip. If I do order food myself, I tip extremely well because I know how it is. If I see a ping is for like $3 meaning they didn't tip, I often accept it and wait a while before canceling just as a f you to the non tipping customer. I also want to message them and tell them to f off.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

This is how billionaires get paid, while everyone else gets poorer.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

the point is that the companies are price gouging and not sharing with the driver which I think has some validity.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> the point is that the companies are price gouging and not sharing with the driver which I think has some validity.


We get the point and I agree with that. Even if the company paid us 100%, people need to tip.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> the point is that the companies are price gouging and not sharing with the driver which I think has some validity.


While I agree with that generally, the truth is _because they can_. I don’t see anyone doing anything different. And hey’re losing money as it is.

So this will continue.

This has nothing to do with tipping. They provide a service no one else does. I avoid fees. So can they if it hurts their feelings.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> the point is that the companies are price gouging and not sharing with the driver which I think has some validity.


100% agree
its very difficult to run a company/business but i feel the balance of pay of how much the company and the driver gets should be worked better


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

I still don’t know how the restaurant, driver, and delivery company all make money. There shouldn’t be enough money to go around on a 20 dollar order to make everyone solvent


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Chrisskates808 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/UberEATS/comments/ti167l
> 
> I mean things are getting expensive.


The customer is ordering delivery, out of choice. Delivery fees too high? Then DON'T ORDER! Not wanting/or able to tip? Then DON'T ORDER! Save your money, and cook at home! DUHHH!!!


----------

